# (Not so) shameless plug for the Confessional Presbyterian Journal



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 13, 2009)

I hereby use my vast Admin powers to ask you all to read the below and seriously consider subscribing to the Confessional Presbyterian Journal. I've known Chris for a few years now and am honored to call him a friend. I know that the work he puts into this is not for money because, frankly, there's little to no money to be found in publishing good theology and this journal is packed full of it. Each issue seems to get more massive and is dense in Reformed theology. Some of the articles have been very formative in helping me understand and crystallize some key Reformed concepts on justification especially in light of recent controversies.

Please consider a subscription. Yes it helps out a good friend but, more importantly, I'm plugging it because this journal is good for _us_.



> The 2009 issue of *The Confessional Presbyterian *journal is now at the printers and is scheduled to ship December 1st. For those who have subscribed; thank you; we hope to mail out issues soon after that. If you have not yet done so, subscribe or renew now for 2009 for only $18 ($25 Institutional/Foreign). The USA rate will rise to the normal retail price of $25 beginning January 1st.
> 
> This is the largest issue to date and contains a wealth of fine material, including articles on John Calvin, Redemptive-Historical preaching, the Sabbath, Pictures of Christ, and an extensive two part examination of the Westminster Assembly's view of the nature of any abiding validity of the judicial law. For more information on the contents and to renew see the journal website; or use the links below to purchase issues. Contents is also listed below.
> 
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 13, 2009)

waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting......


----------



## Wayne (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey! Good stuff takes time. It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Sgt Grit (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## NRB (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome!
I look forward to this.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 13, 2009)

I was redirected here by your awesome powers. We have several of them and they do seem to be the product of a lot of good work (and speaking as someone who likes book with pictures, the illustrations are very nice).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 13, 2009)

a mere housewife said:


> I was redirected here by your awesome powers. We have several of them and they do seem to be the product of a lot of good work (and speaking as someone who likes book with pictures, the illustrations are very nice).



Perhaps you can convince Chris to make it a pop-up book.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 13, 2009)

I would personally prefer scratch n sniff, Chris.


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 13, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > I was redirected here by your awesome powers. We have several of them and they do seem to be the product of a lot of good work (and speaking as someone who likes book with pictures, the illustrations are very nice).
> ...



I'd prefer even more to get it as an ejournal.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 13, 2009)

Southern Seminary subscribes...

An OPC friend of mine recommended it! I don't get much time to read all the articles, but what I've read is good!


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 13, 2009)

Just purchased all volumes. Should also go get a new pair of glasses.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 13, 2009)

I am bursting with anticipation. I will order in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 13, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> I am bursting with anticipation. I will order in 2-3 weeks.



Make sure you have towels near your monitor if you do, in fact, burst. Enthusiasm has a large burst radius I hear.


The last article from the last edition that I read was from a dugout canoe. Good stuff. I'll take my picture and email it to you for promo's sake ("look, this baptist guy even reads our presbyterian journal even in the boonies!"). 

I'm still waiting for a cartoon edition. Maybe Manga-style.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 13, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > I am bursting with anticipation. I will order in 2-3 weeks.
> ...



Oh, that already exists. I have the picture of Matthew Winzer with spiky hair and big round eyes as a poster on my wall.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 13, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > I am bursting with anticipation. I will order in 2-3 weeks.
> ...




I have put drop cloths throughout. Thank you for the sound and practical advice.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 13, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Doyle said:
> ...





Remember, some forms of extreme enthusiasm also leaves ceiling splatter. See the new forensics shows CSI- Enthusiasm Splatter Patttern Division.


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 13, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Doyle said:
> ...



I will pay big money for this... haha.

I've already ordered mine a week ago...


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 13, 2009)

I want the Reverend Winzer comic.


----------



## itsreed (Nov 14, 2009)

On board.


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the plug, Rich. It has been a lot of fun to be on board with Chris, editing the reviews section. We have some absolutely fantastic book reviews coming in this year's edition. Of course, the main attractions are the good articles. I might especially point out the two-part article on the divines' assessment of the law, especially as it relates to the question of theonomy, and the proper interpretation of the phrase "general equity." I'm not sure there is a better collection of original source material available anywhere else on this question, and our own Matthew Winzer has done the analysis. Also, Chris and I find God's providence wonderful in allowing articles on both the images of Christ issue and the no recreation clause on the Sabbath. These, of course, are two very commonly taken exceptions to the Westminster Standards, probably the most commonly taken exceptions.


----------



## William Price (Nov 14, 2009)

On the next pay period, which is next Friday, be prepared to send a copy to the big Texan in Houston. Am looking forward to it, and may even review it on my next podcast. Looks fantastic!


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 14, 2009)

William Price said:


> On the next pay period, which is next Friday, be prepared to send a copy to the big Texan in Houston. Am looking forward to it, and may even review it on my next podcast. Looks fantastic!



Thanks, William. Would you send a link to the podcast if and when you do it? We're always interested in what people are saying about the CPJ.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks all and thanks for you who subscribed before the online store (all of the CPP stores actually) went out of commission this AM. Contact me directly if you want to order something; or if you got the promotional email use the direct links in that, which work. Meantime I have a shout out to Rich to fix the store shopping carts. 

Thanks for your hard work Lane. This new issue does follow the pattern of each being better than the ones before; or at least larger!


----------



## Thomas2007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks - I look forward to this, but when will the movie be coming out?


----------



## cwjudyjr (Nov 14, 2009)

Ordered mine awhile back. Anxiously awaiting.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2009)

The temporary problem with the online store has been fixed. Thanks Rich.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 14, 2009)

timmopussycat said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > a mere housewife said:
> ...



The pop-up book as an ejournal? That'd be cool!


----------



## Sven (Nov 16, 2009)

Would there be any incongruity if I put these on my "Christmas List?"


----------



## Reformed Musings (Nov 23, 2009)

Shameless, Chris! 

I ordered mine about a decade ago, I think. Deferred gratification is the insidious crippler of youth...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 23, 2009)

It's coming Bob, it's coming.  The thing has got to stop getting longer every year!


----------



## Reformed Musings (Nov 23, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> It's coming Bob, it's coming.  The thing has got to stop getting longer every year!



Yeah, my bookcase will collapse eventually.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay; it's here and it's big; at least the two advance copies are here.
Order yours now at The Confessional Presbyterian
Sorry for the poor photo but it literally just showed up. The bulk should arrive on Monday and I will start mailing up subscriber copies.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, please do. It's taking up half my study just to scroll it.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 25, 2009)

JOwen said:


> Wow, please do. It's taking up half my study just to scroll it.



Yeah... look at the picture I took the last time he tried to read it!


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just received Vol. 1-5 in the mail. I'm happy


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you received yours, I am now going to fight the snowy forces of nature and take a look at the post office to see if mine is in also.


----------



## dbroyles (Dec 4, 2009)

I received my copy yesterday. Wow!


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 4, 2009)

Your's should definitely be there since you are in TX.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah, I am thinking the copies are just a waiting for me. WHY OH WHY DOES THE POST OFFICE HAVE TO BE CLOSED FOR LUNCH RIGHT NOW!!!! LOL


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks all. The journal is dribbling out; so those who don't get it yet just be patient. I'm trying to get all the US subscribers mailed by mid next week; and then get those outside the USA after that.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2009)

No package today. 

Maybe tomorrow. 

LOL


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 4, 2009)

Yours in the stack going this afternoon to the PO; so, maybe Saturday? (D.V.).


Chaplainintraining said:


> No package today.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> LOL


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, today's Friday I guess; so one day service would be something; probably will come Monday if this goes out today.


NaphtaliPress said:


> Yours in the stack going this afternoon to the PO; so, maybe Saturday? (D.V.).
> 
> 
> Chaplainintraining said:
> ...


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh thanks for looking. You didn't have to. I am excited to read through them all, but I was just joking around.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday with the GQ color picture of Calvin adorning the front!


----------



## Grillsy (Dec 4, 2009)

Still waiting on my volumes...perhaps tomorrow 
Hope to get them soon, so that I can read them while
visiting my Foursquare Gospel church in-laws.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 4, 2009)

Could be tomorrow; mailed on 12-2.


Grillsy said:


> Still waiting on my volumes...perhaps tomorrow
> Hope to get them soon, so that I can read them while
> visiting my Foursquare Gospel church in-laws.


----------



## Grillsy (Dec 4, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Could be tomorrow; mailed on 12-2.
> 
> 
> Grillsy said:
> ...



Excellent thank you!


----------



## Reformed Musings (Dec 5, 2009)

Mine just arrived today in the middle of our first snow storm here in the DC area. It's a good thing that it was wrapped in plastic! Outstanding quality volume. Count me in for next year and to the end of the series, Deo volente!


----------



## dfranks (Dec 5, 2009)

I was so excited for the mail to come today as I was filled with great expectations for Vol 1-5 to be in my mailbox. Im am very sorry to say it was a long walk back to my front door empty handed 8^( Oh well, looking forwards to this Lord's Day and will be ready to check the mail again this Mon!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 5, 2009)

Got mine today. Looks fantastic. Have already skimmed the first article. Thanks for your excellent work Chris!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine came in the mail this morning. Today is also the last day of class, so I will have tons of time to read through Christmas. 

Thanks for putting the journal together. I am very excited to dive into them.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay. All the US subscribers have been mailed their issues (priority mail because of the competition with xmas gifts); working on the rest tomorrow; lots of customs forms to fill out.


----------



## Confessor (Dec 7, 2009)

I just got mine this morning as well -- thank you!


----------



## Grillsy (Dec 7, 2009)

Got mine this afternoon. Thank you!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 7, 2009)

And I received mine this morning... great timing! I've got all my lectures for this week done, now, so all I have left for the semester is writing two exams and grading. I think I might be able to kick back and read some of this EXCELLENT material. 

Thanks again, Chris, for your tireless labors for the church.


----------



## dfranks (Dec 7, 2009)

I got all 5 volumes this afternoon and they look great. Im so excited to spend some more in-depth reading of paedocommunion and the critic of Tim Gallant as well as the article about the recreation clause by Lane....

Thanks so much... Although the first thing my wife said was about how much she is gonna miss me now that I will be hiding away in my office. 8^)


----------



## doctorcello (Dec 26, 2009)

OK, I read your message.


----------

